# fry tank pic



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I was notified by Hollywood that I have recieved a breeding "award" today. I thought "you know i have'nt posted any pics of fry ever". Here is a bad pic of one of my fry tanks. They are almost all 1/2 inch long x 1/4 inch tall, and will be going to local fish stores soon. I figure in 2 years I have delivered at least 3000 fry to fish stores here in Tennessee. I am going to move my fry tanks to my new house soon, it's too hard to take good care of them at my "fish house". When I do I will take a pic of my setup which consists of 2 - three level stands which hold 20 longs and my new 3 level 10 gal stand for overflow fry!


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

holly overstocked batman!!

cant wait till mine breed


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I am running a contest ....... Guess the # of fry within 100 and you win my 16-17 inch rhom!


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

600 fry hahah...it'd be a good contest if you yourself actually knew how many little fuckers there are


----------



## Relik (Apr 29, 2005)

well i just finished counting them on the pic  723!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I'll know in a week and a half when they go to fish stores. I divide up and move them to bigger homes, and in doing this I usually get a rough # of fry. It's funny , there is always way more in the tank than you expect.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

No wonder you can afford to spend hours and hours sorting out the tanks







! How much does a wholesaler sell a tank load of fry for?

p.s. my very accurate guess is 1437 fry in the tank, you'll be shipping that Rhom to Ireland


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Congrats Trebor!

I just saw your *Home Setups* and must say that you are one dedicated hobbyist not only when it comes to breeding but also piranha keeping.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

2589 is my guess... How often do you have fry? How big to you wait before you sell them? Do you make any good money out of it?


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

My reds breed every 1 -2 weeks, with an average of 3 nests at one time. I usually combine all in one tank at first and get thousands.In the end I'll end up with about 3/4 the # I started with. It takes about a month to a month and a half to raise them up to dime size. I'll sell them to LFS for 1.50 -2.50 apiece , depending on the # they take. I also raise up fry to a couple inches for stores that want them that size. I usually get 5.00-10.00 for those, again depending on # they take. This really is a hobby, as I make enough in my business to do OK.


----------



## clintard_leonard (Mar 24, 2005)

1174


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

clintard_leonard said:


> 1174
> [snapback]1061917[/snapback]​


Would'nt it be funny if someone was right!


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Do you have a camera with macrovision? I wouldn't mind see a couple of close-up pics of the fry.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

crazy man. you've got quite the breeding setup. good work.

id love to see some closeups too. but im sure that they're imposssible to catch a good snap of.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

So do you sell the fry to make up for the cost for keeping some many P's or do make some profit? Do you only breed RBP's?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice rhom


----------



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

greebo said:


> No wonder you can afford to spend hours and hours sorting out the tanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not so fast. Ever seen "the Price is right"? I think you have 1438!

But seriously, I know that I am not the only one lacking knowledge here, but *how much brineshrimp does it take* to raise a new spawn? how do you meaure the shrimp eggs? How do you know if they are getting too little, or not enough? When do you stop (or even start) feeding the brine shrimp?

This aspect of the breeding is part of my downfall I'm sure. Anyone want to make "Piranha Fry Feeding" an "Information Article"? There is much info on breeding, but a detailed account on just feding fry may be convenient and helpfull.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I really am in this for the pleasure of watching things grow! I make enough building houses that I really don't look at breeding as my moneymaker. I do use the profit from fry to feed my p's, buy supplies, buy new aquariums, and buy p's. This way my p's really don't cost me anything. Reefteach, feeding is'nt that hard. After the first couple of times you will get the feel of it.The main thing is to watch the fry, and right before the yolk sac is absorbed(you can see it get smaller)start feeding. You will see the fry lunge forward when they go after the brine shrimp.I have been told to wait for the fry to become free-swimming before I feed, but this isn't always the case.I have fed when more than half were still hanging out at the bottom. I currently use 2 of those 2-litre hatcheries , and always have a supply of hatched shrimp. I also mix up a batch and let it set w/out aeration to get a head start, this way the eggs have soaked and are ready to put in 2-litre. I buy the brine shrimp in a large can, and mix in 1 1/2 the amount of eggs that directions call for. I like to have plenty hatched. When feeding , I dump in enough to fill their bellies FULL, you will know this as they look like little orange pimples. I really have'nt ever put in too many brine shrimp, the fry seem to eat everthing! I've came back in an hour and not a single brine shrimp left.I usually keep feeding brine shrimp until dime sized, then I supplement with ground up Jumbomin food sticks( watch out for water quality when doing this).When they get about 3/4 inch I start them on frozen/fresh foods like adult brine shrimp and blackworms.Right now I breed only reds. I have tanks w/ mature terns, caribe , and maculatus just waiting for breeding attempts. Just have'nt had the time to work on them yet!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that is totally amazing
and thanks for all that info


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Wow, your fish room is bananas









Congrats on the award man, Great job!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

mantis said:


> Wow, your fish room is bananas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Mantis


----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

nice set up









2358


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

what size tank and how many reds are in it during breeding....how big are they also?. speeking of the price is right i will guess 1 fry. lol


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I currently have 10 adult reds ,7-10 inches, living in a 150 gal. I've had 13 until I sold three to someone else who wants to try breeding. This tank just gave me three nests the other day.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

dimensions of your 150? thanks


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)




----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Amazing!!!!

BRAVO!!!!


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

jasert39 said:


> dimensions of your 150? thanks
> [snapback]1106595[/snapback]​


48" x 24" x 31" . It's pic # 8 in "Fish room pics", in the Pics and Vid section.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

2358 Frys.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

darby said:


> nice set up
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mrwilson99 said:


> *2358* Frys.
> [snapback]1106967[/snapback]​


Hmm....









That was extremely awesome of you for taking those pictures. Believe it or not, this is my very first time being in this forum since I have been here. I think it is awesome that you breed them and sell them to pet stores around you. Do you have any pictures of them just before they are sold?
~Taylor~


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> darby said:
> 
> 
> > nice set up :nod:
> ...


I sell them at different sizes from 1/2 inch up. They look like any of the community sponsers baby reds.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

2000


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

nubsmoke said:


> I was notified by Hollywood that I have recieved a breeding "award" today. I thought "you know i have'nt posted any pics of fry ever". Here is a bad pic of one of my fry tanks. They are almost all 1/2 inch long x 1/4 inch tall, and will be going to local fish stores soon. I figure in 2 years I have delivered at least 3000 fry to fish stores here in Tennessee. I am going to move my fry tanks to my new house soon, it's too hard to take good care of them at my "fish house". When I do I will take a pic of my setup which consists of 2 - three level stands which hold 20 longs and my new 3 level 10 gal stand for overflow fry!
> [snapback]1060652[/snapback]​

















Awesome!


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Shipping? PM me, I am interested.


----------



## Mr_kIpLiNg (Jul 8, 2005)

nubsmoke said:


> I was notified by Hollywood that I have recieved a breeding "award" today. I thought "you know i have'nt posted any pics of fry ever". Here is a bad pic of one of my fry tanks. They are almost all 1/2 inch long x 1/4 inch tall, and will be going to local fish stores soon. I figure in 2 years I have delivered at least 3000 fry to fish stores here in Tennessee. I am going to move my fry tanks to my new house soon, it's too hard to take good care of them at my "fish house". When I do I will take a pic of my setup which consists of 2 - three level stands which hold 20 longs and my new 3 level 10 gal stand for overflow fry!
> [snapback]1060652[/snapback]​


My fiance guesses 2555 and i guess 3791

Can we both enter although she isnt a PF.com member?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

nubsmoke said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > darby said:
> ...


Yeah, I know what they look like, I just thought it would be cool to see a picture of that many together. It's okay...
~Taylor~


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

3000


----------



## Red_belly (Jul 7, 2005)

Man that's incredible!!!....Where you at in TN? I'm in the Memphis tn area.


----------



## supastylin (May 10, 2005)

you're my hero...


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Red_belly said:


> Man that's incredible!!!....Where you at in TN? I'm in the Memphis tn area.
> [snapback]1124335[/snapback]​


That sucks, I'm at the other end in Greeneville, about 45 min from Knoxville.If you ever get to the other side PM me, I'll show you my collection. 32 tanks and loads of fish!


----------



## Red_belly (Jul 7, 2005)

nubsmoke said:


> Red_belly said:
> 
> 
> > Man that's incredible!!!....Where you at in TN? I'm in the Memphis tn area.
> ...


Damn, I was hoping you'd be closer. I sometime vacation out in the smokey mountain Gatlinburg. I go through knoxville I'll let you know when were going back out there. Do you ship any of your fish??


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Red_belly said:


> nubsmoke said:
> 
> 
> > Red_belly said:
> ...


Yeah, let me know if you're ever close, my collection does'nt dissapoint! I ship fry all the time( you were asking about fry?). Would you like some, I have about 40 reds that are 3/4"-1", 1000+ of 1/2 " fry, 1-2000 1/4" fry , and a new tank full of eggs!Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Red_belly (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks, I appreciate the offer and will let you know.


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

that rhom is HUGE!!!

do you ship fry to south africa?


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

HyBrid said:


> that rhom is HUGE!!!
> 
> do you ship fry to south africa?
> [snapback]1126799[/snapback]​


The rhom is right at 16 3/4 " long and about 10 1/2 " tall. Everyone should have one! Are pirhana legal there? I did'nt think so. I have never shipped anything out of the US , but there might be a first time for everything. PS I feel more comfortable talking about sales by PM. It keeps people out of my business!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

id like to see a close up. if you could please lol nice thats awsome never saw it before


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

"qickshot said:


> id like to see a close up. if you could please lol nice thats awsome never saw it before
> [snapback]1127392[/snapback]​


I have already shipped / delivered those fish. I have 40 1-1.5 inch reds left out of that batch. But I have another fry tank that looks very similar right now! I'll try to get some clearer pics this week. BTW, the number of fry in pic at the begining was............................1845. GlassBlown you came awfully close so you would have been the winner (maybe next time I'll have a real contest!) .


----------

